# ASI-Bus - Adressierung in SPS



## ssound1de (28 Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

bin Neu in Sachen ASI und hab da ein paar Verständnis-Probleme.
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
Es kommt ein IFM AC1375 Master/Gateway zum Einsatz der über Profibus
an eine S7-315-2DP gekoppelt ist.

*1. Frage* - Adressierung in der SPS
Basisadressen der Eingänge für ...
Slave 0/1A = 256 (16Byte - 271)
Slave 0/1B = 272 (16Byte - 287)
Basisadressen der Ausgänge für ...
Slave 0/1A = 288 (16Byte - 303)
Slave 0/1B = 304 (16Byte - 319)

Habe z.B. einen A/B Slave mit 4DE und 3DA 
Angenommen der Slave ist als 2A programmiert.
Würde das demnach folgenden Adressen entsprechen?
E 257.4 - 7
A 289.4 - 6
A 289.7 -> existiert nicht
Ist das richtig so?

*2. Frage* - kann ich die E/A's direkt mit diesen Adressen im Programm
ansprechen, oder muss ich mit
L PED ..
T ED ..
L AD ..
T PAD ..
auf andere E/A Bereiche umkopieren?

*3. Frage* - ich habe einen Single-Slave mit 2 Analog Eingängen.
Single Slaves sind nur im Bereich 1-31 adressierbar (also praktisch immer A-Bereich).
Ist der Analog Slave z.B. auf Slave 4 programmiert, gibt es die Digitalen
Eingangsbits 258.4 - 7 nicht.
Ist das richtig so?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.
Gruß


----------



## ssound1de (30 Juli 2008)

Erbarmt sich den niemand? 
Wo sind denn die ASi-aner?

Ich hoffe, der IFM Master schreckt niemand ab.
ASi ist doch ASi, oder?
Bitte Hilfe.


----------



## blasterbock (30 Juli 2008)

zu 1. Das müsste so richtig sein

zu 2. Wenn Du die Adresslage bei der 315 unterhalb der Adresse 256 machst, kannst Du gezielt die einzelnen Bits ansprechen. Liegst Du oberhalb, musst Du über L PW das Wort in den Akku laden und dann kannst du die Bits, z.B., nach dem Abspeichern auf ein Merkerwort einzeln ansprechen.

zu 3. rischtisch


----------

